# Self Portrait of an OLD deer hunter



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know this really should go in the braggin forum but you folks are my friends and it took a bunch of shots with a dieing cold battery to get one that was fairl good. The whole story is in the muzzleloading forum 

One VERY HAPPY but tired OLD MAN


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok just one more shot of the buck but then it's time for a HOT shower a cold beer and kick my feet up for some down time . A fresh battery and some better light and we'll see what I can get tomoorow.


----------



## quinn (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats Mike!that's a awesome deer you got there!good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 29, 2011)

I said it in the other sub-forum, but a BIG congratulations are in order!  You've hunted hard and go rewarded with a great buck and a great story!  Well done all the way around!


----------



## leo (Nov 29, 2011)

congrats Mike


----------



## carver (Nov 29, 2011)

Way to go Mike!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Best pics I have seen on here in a while !!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice shot of the old deer!

But who is the young guy with the gun?











Congrats Mike!  Well done!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice shot of two ole hunters~   SWEET!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 29, 2011)

All right then Mike.  That is awesome.  You put a lot of time into getting that shot.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 30, 2011)

You ain't very old for a hunter or anything.  My father is 80 yo & blessed to still be climbing into a deerstand & hunting with us while just a few years ago he was still using his climbing treestand.  His retired 70 yo friend still hunts with us & climbs lockon treestands for deer hunting, too.  Congrats on some good success, Mike.


----------



## jason308 (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations on a well-deserved trophy Mike!!!  Thanks for sharing your experiences with us!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2011)

How you kill a white tail in WA?? Nice deer Mike - congrats..


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Deer, congratulations on a fine hunt, great pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 1, 2011)

Before we unloaded him out of the truck Rebecca got this shot of him that I really like


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2011)

Great self portrait Mike! Congrats on the deer!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 1, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Nice shot of the old deer!
> 
> But who is the young guy with the gun?
> 
> ...


 
Not sure of what pic you're lookin at but that is one tired old guy but one very happy one


----------



## Drowntaff (Dec 10, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Capt Gary (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice buck. Makes great memories.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 18, 2011)

beautiful buck mike !!! you deserve it !!!


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 22, 2011)

*Nice !*

GREAT BUCK AN PICS !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Old school open sight muzzle loader.  Now that is what I am talking about!


----------

